# Just posted this - but topic worthy - natural bodybuilding



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Eric helms is one of the truly natural athletes...(i feel). He competes in natty body building and has won shows. He is also a competitive power lifter. He is one of the leading nutrition experts in the WORLD.

This is him on stage...even if he does only have average genetics (remember his training and nutrition knowledge will be second to none), it gives you a real perspective...



















I'd be disappointed if I do not look better than this after a few years lifting and a few cycles.

Natty body-building will never have popularity as people love to see the best, and this is just not that impressive/amazing to the LAY person (due to people like Simeon Panda claiming natty and severely skewing their understanding/what is achievable).


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Does he always win his comps?



Drogon said:


> Eric helms is one of the truly natural athletes...(i feel). He competes in natty body building and has won shows. He is also a competitive power lifter. He is one of the leading nutrition experts in the WORLD.
> 
> This is him on stage...even if he does only have average genetics (remember* his training and nutrition knowledge will be second to none*), it gives you a real perspective...
> 
> ...


 Does he always win his comps?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Eric helms is one of the truly natural athletes...(i feel). He competes in natty body building and has won shows. He is also a competitive power lifter. He is one of the leading nutrition experts in the WORLD.
> 
> This is him on stage...even if he does only have average genetics (remember his training and nutrition knowledge will be second to none), it gives you a real perspective...
> 
> ...


 Not the pinnacle of what is achievable naturally imo. There is better in bnbf and NPA. However, it does give perspective to those thinking they can look anything like Simeon or Mike Ohearn.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is a guy who lives and breathes perfection with more knowledge than all of us.

Whilst he's in genetically gifted. This is a great reference for what is achievable naturally for the average joe if you do EVERYTHING perfect


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Top post @Drogon, eric helms my not be 'world class natural'- ahem.... but he is elite level AND definitely knows his shizzle. Compare and contrast him with rob riches.... same weight,same height same bf%..... however two completely different looks.

As said previously...... i reckon this is pretty much close to as good as a true natural will ever look.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

he does not look particularly gifted to me.

What are his stats?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Top post @Drogon, eric helms my not be 'world class natural'- ahem.... but he is elite level AND definitely knows his shizzle. Compare and contrast him with rob riches.... same weight,same height same bf%..... however two completely different looks.
> 
> As said previously...... i reckon this is pretty much close to as good as a true natural will ever look.


 Eric Helms - 6ft 1 180 on stage condition and lean condition.

Rod riches 5ft 10 180 on stage and Shredded condition.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Does he always win his comps?
> 
> Does he always win his comps?


 Nope, i dont think he's done that well on the competitive stage.... he's more known for his writing/coaching i think....


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

What makes you think he's 'truly' natural though?

Genuine question


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

12 st 8 @ 6 ft 1"


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Take a look at richard gozdecki, trains at my gym and competes naturally apparently.

he's fcking HUGE and so strong!!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Top post @Drogon, eric helms my not be 'world class natural'- ahem.... but he is elite level AND definitely knows his shizzle. Compare and contrast him with rob riches.... same weight,same height same bf%..... however two completely different looks.
> 
> As said previously...... i reckon this is pretty much close to as good as a true natural will ever look.


 Didn't Rob Riches get done for drug usage?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> *he does not look particularly gifted to me. *
> 
> What are his stats?


 Again, because you severely underestimate how much fat you'd have to lose to get into that condition (in addition to how much muscle you would realistically be able to hold as a natural),


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Colin said:


> Eric Helms - 6ft 1 180 on stage condition and lean condition.
> 
> Rod riches 5ft 10 180 on stage and Shredded condition.


 My bad, the comparison i was referring to was a pic of helms winning a show and riches in a pic for one of his supplement sponsors..... it was just to demonstrate how much fuller riches looked at approximately similar b.w/height etc...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Didn't Rob Riches get done for drug usage?


 yes and claimed it was from a pre-workout, of course :lol:


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Didn't Rob Riches get done for drug usage?


 Apparently it was a stimulant or something in his pre workout.....that was the line from his camp...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> What makes you think he's 'truly' natural though?
> 
> Genuine question


 He is not that full, he's stringy, not that vascular and dry at all, looks nowhere near as good as some with the SAME stats (whom we know are not natural), and most certainly does not look great by internet standards by any means,

*YET,* he is a competitive power-lifter (accepted by most that as a natural you HAVE to get strong) and is one of the most knowledgeable people on training and nutrition in the WORLD.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Again, because *you severely underestimate* how much fat you'd have to lose to get into that condition (in addition to how much muscle you would realistically be able to hold as a natural),


 You are assuming once again. I am 45 YO, do you not think I might just have a little experience at this?


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Drogon said:


> yes and claimed it was from a pre-workout, of course :lol:


 stimulant my ass lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> Eric Helms - 6ft 1 180 on stage condition and lean condition.
> 
> Rod riches 5ft 10 180 on stage and Shredded condition.


 Rob Riches is not natty!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You are assuming once again. I am 45 YO, do you not think I might just have a little experience at this?


 No, the tone of your post suggested that he "was nothing special" and certainly as if you were in line with him if not better.

If you expect to look anything like that (which you wouldn't, as a natural, as your knowledge on training and nutrition is sub-par compared to his), I reckon you'd have to lose 40lbs+ if not more.

As a natural, that'd at least take a year if you took a sensible approach.

Do that and report back with pics.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You are assuming once again. I am 45 YO, do you not think I might just have a little experience at this?


 Not based on your physique honestly no.

Not a dig at all, but I do see you dishing it out quite a bit and IMO you dont look great for how long you have been training.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Rob Riches is not natty!


 I know I was pointing out he wasn't 6ft 1 and not in the same condition as Eric Helms, as Ausbuilt thought.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> I know I was pointing out he wasn't 6ft 1 and not in the same condition as Eric Helms, as Ausbuilt thought.


 My bad.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> My bad.


 Whats up with you today lol?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Whats up with you today lol?


 I started prep.

Calorie drop is killing me!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I started prep.
> 
> Calorie drop is killing me!


 Albuterol has killed my appetite :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Albuterol has killed my appetite :thumb


 I have not been hit with the hunger or the urge yet.

But I am more tired and not quite with it, should be fine in a few days when my body adjusts.

Will get some Albuterol for when the weeks get really tough!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Albuterol has killed my appetite :thumb


 Why has this been moved to here?

I intentionally put it in gen con as a general conversation about what is achievable natural or NOT, Eric helms etc, it's not about natural bodybuilding in the ordinary sense (you're just driving traffic away from it?!).

Please move it back.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Drogon said:


> Eric helms is one of the truly natural athletes...(i feel). He competes in natty body building and has won shows. He is also a competitive power lifter. He is one of the leading nutrition experts in the WORLD.
> 
> This is him on stage...even if he does only have average genetics (remember his training and nutrition knowledge will be second to none), it gives you a real perspective...
> 
> ...


 I still bet his arms are better than a lot of AAS users on here though. Me included


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> I still bet his arms are better than a lot of AAS users on here though. Me included


 Defo his best part IMO!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Not based on your physique honestly no.
> 
> Not a dig at all, but I do see you dishing it out quite a bit and IMO you dont look great for how long you have been training.


 You Are 5ft 11" @13st 8 ish and full of gear.... Ditto fella, no big shakes.... You are lean, I will give you that much.

I have started training again after a 3 years out due to injury. Things are coming along nice. I don't think I look great tbh. I'm looking at another 16 months worth of hard work to even start to look like I did.

All I'm saying I think there are better example of natty bbs than this guy.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Drogon said:


> Defo his best part IMO!


 Defo mate. Nothing the matter with them delts also IMO. Either that or I am s**t lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Why has this been moved to here?
> 
> I intentionally put it in gen con as a general conversation about what is achievable natural or NOT, Eric helms etc, it's not about natural bodybuilding in the ordinary sense (you're just driving traffic away from it?!).
> 
> Please move it back.


 I'm not the only MOD on the forum who does stuff lol.

This is in the right place, since it is about 'natural bodybuilding' in every sense.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Someone mentioned a guy called richard gozdecki? I dont think he's natural.... helms- 180 @ 6'1 contest ready.... this guy....230ish....


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Busiest thread the natty section has ever had lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You Are 5ft 11" @13st 8 ish and full of gear.... Ditto fella, no big shakes.... You are lean, I will give you that much.
> 
> I have started training again after a 3 years out due to injury. Things are coming along nice. I don't think I look great tbh. I'm looking at another 16 months worth of hard work to even start to look like I did.
> 
> All I'm saying I think there are better example of natty bbs than this guy.


 Im 5'11 at 15.2 now after pumping even more gear in (4ml) even so 13.8 at 7% is good. Especially when the weight limit on my body-building class is 86kg. I cant get any bigger or my whole training plan and prep would be a waste. Sorry to burst your crappy argument bubble.

I have seen no pictures of you before this 3 year break to compare with. Do you have any?

There perhaps are, but there are much, much, much better examples than your self there for a little harsh for you to be so negative.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Defo his best part IMO!


 I was thinking this but that he also has a strong/ripped looking core.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I'm not the only MOD on the forum who does stuff lol.
> 
> This is in the right place, since it is about 'natural bodybuilding' in every sense.


 Don't see how the forum can be run well taking topics that would drive a lot of traffic to it and removing them from sight so they die. Business strats at its finest.

But hey, I'm just an anonymous user - what does it matter what i think!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Drogon said:


> Why has this been moved to here?
> 
> I intentionally put it in gen con as a general conversation about what is achievable natural or NOT, Eric helms etc, it's not about natural bodybuilding in the ordinary sense (you're just driving traffic away from it?!).
> 
> Please move it back.


 It's about natural bodybuilding isn't it?

I've moved it back so dry your eyes. If Pscarb sees it he'll delete it lol.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I was thinking this but that he also has a strong/ripped looking core.


 Indeed - traps not very strong at all (tell-tell sign of a natural!) which is a shame.

My fave body part


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mingster said:


> It's about natural bodybuilding isn't it?
> 
> I've moved it back so dry your eyes. If Pscarb sees it he'll delete it lol.


 much love - just doing my bit to keep this place active


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Indeed - traps not very strong at all (tell-tell sign of a natural!) which is a shame.
> 
> My fave body part


 I also at first glance thought his upper body out did his lower. But I am nobody to judge, certainly not lagging legs haha.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Someone mentioned a guy called richard gozdecki? I dont think he's natural.... helms- 180 @ 6'1 contest ready.... this guy....230ish....
> 
> View attachment 123210


 Lmao!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Someone mentioned a guy called richard gozdecki? I dont think he's natural.... helms- 180 @ 6'1 contest ready.... this guy....230ish....
> 
> View attachment 123210


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Lmao!


 Cant remember who it was metioned him, but its easy to see why people get confused when they see this guy and hes insisting 'all natural bro'

Basically i have come to the conclusion people WANT to be lied to.....it is far nicer to live in denial than accept reality.....


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Lmao!


 Top thread btw :thumb


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Cant remember who it was metioned him, but its easy to see why people get confused when they see this guy and hes insisting 'all natural bro'
> 
> Basically i have come to the conclusion people WANT to be lied to.....it is far nicer to live in denial than accept reality.....


 But people want to buy products that give results (like this all natty chap) and know their hard earned money is well spent!!



ausmaz said:


> Top thread btw :thumb


 /bow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Indeed - traps not very strong at all (tell-tell sign of a natural!) which is a shame.
> 
> My fave body part


 My trap game was strong as a natty


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> My trap game was strong as a natty
> 
> View attachment 123211


 Ha, think yours are better tbh.

Get some more tren in ya!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

he is not at the natural peak, someone like James Haskell is in better shape than him and doesn't even train for bodybuilding


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> he is not at the natural peak, someone like James Haskell is in better shape than him and doesn't even train for bodybuilding


 He also has like 10% more bodyfat and probably isnt natty.....


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> he is not at the natural peak, someone like James Haskell is in better shape than him and doesn't even train for bodybuilding


 So when we are looking at what the gen pop is likely to be able to achieve and is realistic...we should look at the very best in the world, the complete exception, not rule....(not even commenting on the fact Helms is so far ahead in his nutrition and training than 99.9% of all other lifters).

I don't think so - for most natural lifters if they ever looked anything like this they've done very, very well.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> So when we are looking at what the gen pop is likely to be able to achieve and is realistic...we should look at the very best in the world, the complete exception, not rule....(not even commenting on the fact* Helms is so far ahead in his nutrition and training than 99.9% of all other lifters*).
> 
> I don't think so - for most natural lifters if they ever looked anything like this they've done very, very well.


 He can NOT be this if he does not win consistently.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> He can NOT be this if he does not win consistently.


 Do you even know who he is?

Genetics and drugs play the same role in natural bodybuilding shows as normal (if not more).

I also see you ignored my previous post...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> He can NOT be this if he does not win consistently.


 Considering he writes alongside Alan Aragon, I'd say he is among the top in his field.

http://www.alanaragonblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Aug-2014-AARR-Eric-Helms-Article.pdf


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

mrwright said:


> He also has like 10% more bodyfat and probably isnt natty.....


 he'll have more drug testing done than the guy in the o/p


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> So when we are looking at what the gen pop is likely to be able to achieve and is realistic...we should look at the very best in the world, the complete exception, not rule....(not even commenting on the fact Helms is so far ahead in his nutrition and training than 99.9% of all other lifters).
> 
> I don't think so - for most natural lifters if they ever looked anything like this they've done very, very well.


 I thought you are saying this guy is the creme de la creme


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> I thought you are saying this guy is the creme de la creme


 No, just a really good realistic idea of what can be achieved natural with normal genetics and very good training and nutrition.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Natural in terms of "no" steroids and such but he's on t3, dnp, clen etc like all the other "natural" players. It's all about lies so what's the point.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Considering he writes alongside Alan Aragon, I'd say he is among the top in his field.
> 
> http://www.alanaragonblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Aug-2014-AARR-Eric-Helms-Article.pdf


 eat less and move more

Pretty much covers what every expert likes to put their not at all unique spin on things.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

my legs were in better condition than that when I was 15


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> eat less and move more
> 
> Pretty much covers what every expert likes to put their not at all unique spin on things.


 Still pretty funny how ppl claims how good his knowledge and therefor no need for steroids and such pe drugs. It's this neverending story over and over again.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> No, just a really good realistic idea of what can be achieved natural with normal genetics and very good training and nutrition.


 and what do you base that assumption on?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> eat less and move more
> 
> Pretty much covers what every expert likes to put their not at all unique spin on things.


 Yet people still fail to understand it


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'O is one of those delusional fat blokes that are in every gym who makes a point of telling everybody how he was in great shape and as strong as an Ox when he was younger before he got injured.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Natty Steve'O is one of those delusional fat blokes that are in every gym who makes a point of telling everybody how he was in great shape and as strong as an Ox when he was younger before he got injured.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> and what do you base that assumption on?


 The fact he is one of the ones we can almost be certain he is natural and has access to the best diet and training knowledge on the planet

It's also safe to say he's not incredibly genetically gifted, but not terrible.

therefore I think he's one of the best and most realistic people to base my "assumption" on


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> eat less and move more
> 
> Pretty much covers what every expert likes to put their not at all unique spin on things.


 You should write mate, you've got a knack for it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> he'll have more drug testing done than the guy in the o/p


 you are deluded


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Natty Steve'O is one of those delusional fat blokes that are in every gym who makes a point of telling everybody how he was in great shape and as strong as an Ox when he was younger before he got injured.


 Shots fired :2guns:


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Best thread for a while


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Natty Steve'O is one of those delusional fat blokes that are in every gym who makes a point of telling everybody how he was in great shape and as strong as an Ox when he was younger before he got injured.


 LOL

 The law of averages says one of us must be telling the truth. Only time will tell.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> he'll have more drug testing done than the guy in the o/p


 yep just like ALL the top athletes lol some can lift loads some can run all natty lmfao


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Do you even know who he is?
> 
> Genetics and drugs play the same role in natural bodybuilding shows as normal (if not more).
> 
> I also see you ignored my previous post...


 Who?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

zacsky2 said:


> Best thread for a while


 Does this mean I get to be a rep/sponsored now?

Sort me out fellas


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Does this mean I get to be a rep/sponsored now?
> 
> Sort me out fellas [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Promotion from tea boy maybe ?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

zacsky2 said:


> Promotion from tea boy maybe ?


 Maybe I'll be allowed to make coffee, who knows.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Maybe I'll be allowed to make coffee, who knows.


 You will get too excitable with the vapours from coffee.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> You will get too excitable with the vapours from coffee.


 Nose plug it is


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> butt plug it is


 fixed


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> fixed


 That'll be for when I get home


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Still time for things to go south if the girls play up calling each other fattie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , i know the feeling well---- i feel a million dollars but look like 10 quid ???? go figure strange how you can feel great but look total shti??lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

RUDESTEW said:


> Still time for things to go south if the girls play up calling each other fattie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , i know the feeling well---- i feel a million dollars but look like 10 quid ???? go figure strange how you can feel great but look total shti??lol


 Or look great but feel like shti?!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Natty


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Real natty real winners

whoopps


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

H_JM_S said:


> Take a look at richard gozdecki, trains at my gym and competes naturally apparently.
> 
> he's fcking HUGE and so strong!!


 He claims natty? Lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

superpube said:


> Busiest thread the natty section has ever had lol


 I've been a member 8 1/2 years and didn't even know there was a natty section. :thumb

It's a bit creepy, I'm outta here!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Drogon the guy in your op ain't natty


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Drogon the guy in your op ain't natty


 Yarrrrrr


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Much better guys from BNBF, Robert Waterhouse for example who has only got his pro card a few years ago.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> The fact he is one of the ones we can almost be certain he is natural and has access to the best diet and training knowledge on the planet
> 
> It's also safe to say he's not incredibly genetically gifted, but not terrible.
> 
> therefore I think he's one of the best and most realistic people to base my "assumption" on


 just because he has the knowledge doesn't mean he can apply it very well

he might be a really hard trainer

or he might not push himself at all

there are too many variables. You can't just look at a guy and say this is a physique everyone should be able to match


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Natty
> 
> 
> View attachment 123216
> ...


 I had no idea you used to be black before your injury Steve


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> I had no idea you used to be black before your injury Steve


 Lack of sunlight does funny things to a man. :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yarrrrrr


 prove that he is?

he is just a sh1t juicer that looks natty


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> prove that he is?
> 
> he is just a sh1t juicer that looks natty


 I can't, it's just what I think.

As is 90% of this forum


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

When the term natty is used, is it purely anabolics in this instance?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> prove that he is?
> 
> *he is just a sh1t juicer that looks sub natty.*


 Fixed

Sound like someone on here @Drogon


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

andyboro said:


> When the term natty is used, is it purely anabolics in this instance?


 In my mind, yes.

Cant say for others


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

In Sports is it someone who uses substance thats not on the banned list ?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed
> 
> Sound like someone on here @Drogon


 I look better than you after 2.5 years lifting then your 25

You're just a bitter, fat old man.

Until you actually either 1) post an actual pic of your physique (that's so great as you claim) or even 2) post a pic of your amazing lean body that you used to have (apparently) pre all these injuries

you're just talking absolute BS.

you use injuries, being natural and "not wanting to be lean" as pathetic excuses for your crap physique.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I look better than you after 2.5 years lifting then your 25
> 
> You're just a bitter, fat old man.
> 
> ...


 Looks like I have found your nerve...

I was in better shape both in size and condition when I was 15 srs, which would not be hard to achieve.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I look better than you after 2.5 years lifting then your 25
> 
> You're just a bitter, fat old man.
> 
> ...


 @Natty Steve'o you have just been cyber fingered, make the come back good.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Natty Steve'o you have just been cyber fingered, make the come back good.


 I always start with heavy petting....It gets the juices flowing.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Looks like I have found your nerve...
> 
> I *was in better shape both in size and condition when I was 15 srs, which would not be hard to achieve.  *


 Any pics?

Didn't think so....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Any pics?
> 
> Didn't think so....


 My mother has them. I will need to get the album out.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> My mother has them. I will need to get the album out.


 More excuses...blimey


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> More excuses...blimey


 lol

Why no more insults....?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> lol
> 
> Why no more insults....?


 I wasn't insulting you just pointing facts

Stop claiming you have this amazing physique or you used to have a lean body pre injury etc when you won't even post a pic


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I wasn't insulting you just pointing facts
> 
> Stop claiming you have this amazing physique or you used to have a lean body pre injury etc when you won't even post a pic


 You couldn't tie my shoelaces fella. You should come to train with me, I'll send you home with a pocket full of respect.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You couldn't tie my shoelaces fella. You should come to train with me, I'll send you home with a pocket full of respect.


 You can't tie your own shoelaces fella, gut gets in the way.

I have respect, for those that deserve it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You can't tie your own shoelaces fella, gut gets in the way.
> 
> I have respect, for those that deserve it.


 cheers mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I have respect for everyone who is bigger, stronger, leaner than me. This is why I like mumsnet so much.


 Fixed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I got to go and sleep now, I'm benching 140kg tomorrow 3 sets of 8

I might post a vid up in my log. :tt2:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I got to go and sleep now, I'm benching 140kg tomorrow 3 sets of 8
> 
> I might post a vid up in my log. :tt2:


 wait Steve'o I think you made a typo 3 x 8 @ 140*kg*, don't you mean 140lbs surely?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Show off :-/


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I got to go and sleep now, I'm benching 140kg tomorrow 3 sets of 8
> 
> I might post a vid up in my log. :tt2:


 Lifting heavy means nothing though. Look at the worlds strongest men on tv. Most are fat and look s**t.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

sen said:


> *Lifting heavy means nothing though. *Look at the worlds strongest men on tv. Most are fat and look s**t.


 Uh, what?

I smell a crossfitter.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Uh, what?
> 
> I smell a crossfitter.


 You don't have to be super strong to build muscle. ie just cos he can bench 140 3 x 8 or whatever he said, doesn't mean he looks good.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 123252


 How many of the worlds strongest men look/ed like that though. Probably just him. I'm not saying you don't look good etc, that argument is for you and drogon, I'm just saying lifting heavy does not guarantee a good physique.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I got to go and sleep now, I'm benching 140kg tomorrow 3 sets of 8
> 
> I might post a vid up in my log. :tt2:


 Lol 6 months ago I hit 6x120kg.

Damn that's weak after 25 years of lifting....you sure you actually train in a gym?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Lol 6 months ago I hit 6x120kg.
> 
> Damn that's weak after 25 years of lifting....you sure you actually train in a gym?


 vid of 120x6?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> vid of 120x6?


 Don't have, have an older one of 120 decline x 2 or 3

Guess it must mean I'm lying


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Thease huge kg's are making me go giddy lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

sen said:


> Lifting heavy means nothing though. Look at the worlds strongest men on tv. Most are fat and look s**t.


 Means he's pretty strong if true, 3x8 at 140kg is good for a natural even if they do look like s**t.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I got to go and sleep now, I'm benching 140kg tomorrow 3 sets of 8
> 
> I might post a vid up in my log. :tt2:


 In for video evidence


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> You don't have to be super strong to build muscle. ie just cos he can bench 140 3 x 8 or whatever he said, doesn't mean he looks good.


 I'm not that strong but I'm in decent shape,there's people in my gym who are stronger and smaller/look worse than me. I train for aesthetics so I don't really care about the numbers.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Lol 6 months ago I hit 6x120kg.
> 
> Damn that's weak after 25 years of lifting....you sure you actually train in a gym?


 Yeh but now your shoulder is f**ked and you might need surgery? I'd count myself lucky for ever getting up to 140kg after a SLAP tear if it's a bad one.

not siding with Steve o here btw I'm fully expecting no video today and, if there is one, for it to be a 3 plates of the smith machine effort.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh but now your shoulder is f**ked and you might need surgery? I'd count myself lucky for ever getting up to 140kg after a SLAP tear if it's a bad one.
> 
> not siding with Steve o here btw I'm fully expecting no video today and, if there is one, for it to be a 3 plates of the smith machine effort.


 Yes matey, but that wasn't due to lifting heavy on the bench.

it's not bad, had recent MRI, in fact, so micro that its up to me whether I want surgery and will only have a month out!

+ I don't really care about it, was just making the point 140kg isn't great after 20 years of lifting lol. Some 17 year olds lifting that...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> *Yes, but that wasn't due to lifting heavy on the bench.*
> 
> it's not bad, had recent MRI, in fact, so
> 
> ...


 O Rly?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> O Rly?


 OK CR7


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> OK CR7


 You need to get someone to spot you next time you go doing big boy exercises like bench pressing ;-)


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> You need to get someone to spot you next time you go doing big boy exercises like bench pressing ;-)


 Why are you on here with your 200k a week wage Cristiano?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh but now your shoulder is f**ked and you might need surgery? I'd count myself lucky for ever getting up to 140kg after a SLAP tear if it's a bad one.
> 
> not siding with Steve o here btw I'm fully expecting no video today and, if there is one, for it to be a 3 plates of the smith machine effort.


 I don't use a smiths machine. BB


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Why are you on here with your 200k a week wage Cristiano?


 To help you with your progress


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> To help you with your progress


 Why thank you.

Send 50k my way also and you would indeed be a noble gent


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> Send 50k my way also and you would indeed be a noble gent


 PM me your bank details then


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> PM me your bank details then


 Ofc..do I get to marry a Nigerian princess as well??


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Again,* because you severely underestimate how much fat you'd have to lose to get into that condition (*in addition to how much muscle you would realistically be able to hold as a natural),


 Why do you keep saying this every single day?

We get it.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Gmags said:


> Why do you keep saying this every single day?
> 
> We get it.


 It is the catchphrase of pencil necks worldwide.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm not that strong but I'm in decent shape,there's people in my gym who are stronger and smaller/look worse than me. I train for aesthetics so I don't really care about the numbers.


 Exactly. Those two are arguing about each other looking s**t so not sure why benching 140 matters.

Got some haters, this lad, hasn't he?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

The more well known Natural bodybuilder/ Powerlifter Dr Layne Norton...

Got to the point where he was taking action against certain people who were saying he wasn't natural, can't find the link.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

sen said:


> Exactly. Those two are arguing about each other looking s**t so not sure why benching 140 matters.
> 
> Got some haters, this lad, hasn't he?


 People are jealous of success (not that I have done anything notable, but it seems the reason).

People just really seem to take offence to someone that's younger giving advice.

You see it not just here, very common in the work-place etc (if you have a young manager in charge of older indivduals), something to do with an individual's inferiority complex and perceived self-worth.

98% of my posts help people here...not a top contrib for nothing  .


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

sen said:


> Exactly. Those two are arguing about each other looking s**t so not sure why benching 140 matters.
> 
> Got some haters, this lad, hasn't he?


 The biggest blokes in my gym tend to lift weights that are on par with the more average looking gym goers.

They focus more on higher reps, 10-20, drop sets, pyramiding up and down etc.


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Lol 6 months ago I hit 6x120kg.
> 
> Damn that's weak after 25 years of lifting....you sure you actually train in a gym?


 Still not 140kg x 8 is it ? .... let us know when you hit it yea? :thumb:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

grantmax89 said:


> Still not 140kg x 8 is it ? .... let us know when you hit it yea? :thumb:


 Maybe a year or so, i'll report back!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The GBPF National bench press record is 185 in the M1 105's category. It might be worth targeting this @Natty Steve'o .

That would put your doubters in their place.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mingster said:


> The GBPF National bench press record is 185 in the M1 105's category. It might be worth targeting this @Natty Steve'o .
> 
> That would put your doubters in their place.


 I don't even know what this is mate...More details would be nice.

TBH people can doubt all they like. I train because I enjoy it. I enjoy the challenge I can give myself. I like to push to see what i can do. The thing is I'm 16 n half stone so dunno what this means benching comp wise. I never do 1rm either. It is pointless in my mind. A sure way to hurt yourself!

Competing has never interested me, I dunno why. I never knew it existed back in the day. It was all just a hobby of mine in the younger days with no interweb, mobiles were just coming onto the scene, and no such thing as social media. There was just me and a mate going to the gym to chuck some steel about.

In hindsight I wish I knew about competing n stuff back then.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The GBPF - Great Britain Powerlifting Federation - is a tested Fed.

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/

They have a club here in Durham, and I believe there are also clubs in Ashington and Gateshead.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't even know what this is mate...More details would be nice.
> 
> TBH people can doubt all they like. I train because I enjoy it. I enjoy the challenge I can give myself. I like to push to see what i can do. The thing is I'm 16 n half stone so dunno what this means benching comp wise. I never do 1rm either. It is pointless in my mind. A sure way to hurt yourself!
> 
> ...


 The GBPF - Great Britain Powerlifting Federation - is a tested Fed.

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/

They have a club here in Durham, and I believe there are also clubs in Ashington and Gateshead.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mingster said:


> The GBPF - Great Britain Powerlifting Federation - is a tested Fed.
> 
> http://www.gbpf.org.uk/
> 
> They have a club here in Durham, and I believe there are also clubs in Ashington and Gateshead.


 Ashganistan is just up the road from me I might take a look

Cheers


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't even know what this is mate...More details would be nice.
> 
> TBH people can doubt all they like. I train because I enjoy it. I enjoy the challenge I can give myself. I like to push to see what i can do. The thing is I'm 16 n half stone so dunno what this means benching comp wise. I never do 1rm either. It is pointless in my mind. A sure way to hurt yourself!
> 
> ...


 why not go for it...for the experience.

If you can hit 140+ you won't be out of place, think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Colin said:


> The more well known Natural bodybuilder/ Powerlifter Dr Layne Norton...
> 
> Got to the point where he was taking action against certain people who were saying he wasn't natural, can't find the link.
> 
> View attachment 123261


 So natty his traps look like Mount Everest


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Drogon said:


> So natty his traps look like Mount Everest


 800 kg total in his power-lifting competitions.

And same stats as most IFBB Mens physique Pros...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Colin said:


> 800 kg total in his power-lifting competitions.
> 
> And same stats as most IFBB Mens physique Pros...


 Must just be the PHD and fish oil, surely


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Are we talking 1RM here ....I would not have a clue what mine is. I consistently bench around the 135 -140 mark but I train in sets of 8 - 10 reps.

I have good traps


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> @Natty Steve'o Quote is messed up. ''I have good traps'' Show us?


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Must just be the PHD and fish oil, surely


 Someone told me he was as Natural as gay marriage.

Big statement that.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Are we talking 1RM here ....I would not have a clue what mine is. I consistently bench around the 135 -140 mark but I train in sets of 8 - 10 reps.
> 
> I have good traps


 If your currently Benching 140Kg x 10 Reps, your close to being near British Records in Tested Events.

Pretty good for someone coming back from a lay off.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Colin said:


> If your currently Benching 140Kg x 10 Reps, your close to being near British Records* in Tested Events*.
> 
> Pretty good for someone coming back from a lay off.


 and we know what that means also....diddly  :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> ellisrimmer said:
> 
> 
> > @Natty Steve'o Quote is messed up. ''I have good traps'' Show us?


 And not one pic was seen that day


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Drogon said:


> and we know what that means also....diddly  :lol:


 Yep, few hidden messages in there that was one.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Yes matey, but that wasn't due to lifting heavy on the bench.
> 
> it's not bad, had recent MRI, in fact, so micro that its up to me whether I want surgery and will only have a month out!
> 
> + I don't really care about it, was just making the point 140kg isn't great after 20 years of lifting lol. Some 17 year olds lifting that...


 ????? After 20 years lifting id be made up to be pushing that , IF a 17 year old is pushing it SOMEHOW what do you think he should be lifting in 20 years +


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Colin said:


> If your currently Benching 140Kg x 10 Reps, your close to being near British Records in Tested Events.
> 
> Pretty good for someone coming back from a lay off.


 I no longer do flat due to stress on shoulder joints & tendons. bb decline 135 - 140 , then BB incline 110 followed by either DB flat bench or seated press. (a machine you stack weights on).


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> And not one pic was seen that day


 where's your decline bench for 3 reps fella.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Colin said:


> The more well known Natural bodybuilder/ Powerlifter Dr Layne Norton...
> 
> Got to the point where he was taking action against certain people who were saying he wasn't natural, can't find the link.
> 
> View attachment 123261


 LOL


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> where's your decline bench for 3 reps fella.


 I once read that decline bench should be your strongest out the three (Incline / decline / flat), never found that to be the case though


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> where's your decline bench for 3 reps fella.


 Avoidance at its finest


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> ????? After 20 years lifting id be made up to be pushing that , IF a 17 year old is pushing it SOMEHOW what do you think he should be lifting in 20 years +


 More

I don't know, I'm not natural and have not lifted 20 years.

But saying it's something special, it isn't.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RepsForJesus said:


> I once read that decline bench should be your strongest out the three (Incline / decline / flat), never found that to be the case though


 It can be for some. In most cases it should

It activates the chest very well and brings in lats so they should also help with heavier lifts.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

RepsForJesus said:


> I once read that decline bench should be your strongest out the three (Incline / decline / flat), never found that to be the case though


 True true


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Avoidance at its finest


 I have already posted me flat benching 137 for 9 reps which was done in my garage on new years day 2015.

where's your 3 rep vidio?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


> I once read that decline bench should be your strongest out the three (Incline / decline / flat), never found that to be the case though


 If not, then probably you are keeping your elbows more straight towards your shoulders. Haven't found anyone whose declines are not above the rest two benches.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

RepsForJesus said:


> I once read that decline bench should be your strongest out the three (Incline / decline / flat), never found that to be the case though


 For me decline is definitely my strongest, just need a spot to lift the weight off the rack and I'm happy. Haven't done it in ages but was able to do 160 for 4 last cycle.

Can flat bench 120 comfortably for 3 sets of 10 now. So my decline strength is probably higher than that now.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> More
> 
> I don't know, I'm not natural and have not lifted 20 years.
> 
> But saying it's something special, it isn't.


 You tend to hit a point and start to stick, I think they call it hitting your natural limit. It may just be a plateau. As I'm slowly dropping BF I'm happy at this time to remain static lift wise.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> It should.
> 
> It activates the chest very well and brings in lats so they should also help with heavier lifts.


 Now that i think about it, i normally do decline after flat and incline, i'll flip that about and see how i go


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RepsForJesus said:


> Now that i think about it, i normally do decline after flat and incline, i'll flip that about and see how i go


 Personally I think decline chest press is a much better exercises than flat. You recruit the shoulders to much for me with flat.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have already posted me flat benching 137 for 9 reps which was done in my garage on new years day 2015.
> 
> where's your 3 rep vidio?


 I don't care about it, for all purposes disregard my comment about my own lifts.

So where's this post?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It got taken down when I got banned. :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I don't care about it, for all purposes disregard my comment about my own lifts.
> 
> So where's this post?


 I did when i read it... :lol:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Personally I think decline chest press is a much better exercises than flat. You recruit the shoulders to much for me with flat.


 I'm always very conscious on my ROM and bar position in relation to my chest on decline. Are you bringing the bar down to the middle of your chest or just below your pecs?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Personally I think decline chest press is a much better exercises than flat. You recruit the shoulders to much for me with flat.


 I agree, there is more pec involvement with decline.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

TBF people don't get stronger the longer they train, otherwise 70 year olds would be outlifting juniors.

I've been training 33 years and I can't lift what I was managing in my 30's - my peak years. That said, strength is one of the last things to go with age. The GBPF national squat record in the M2 category - 50-60 105's, my category - stands at 295kg.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Exactly. Those two are arguing about each other looking s**t so not sure why benching 140 matters.
> 
> Got some haters, this lad, hasn't he?


 It's the gym goers version of my dads harder than your dad lol. People comment on my physique quite a lot.....they don't ask me how much I bench and I couldn't give a sh1t how much anyone benchs tbh


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

Franco Columbu in 1968: in his words, "I didn't even know steroids existed prior to my first Mr Universe win....")

Chortle. 

Still, when he was very much 'on', one of the best backs in bodybuilding, if not the best, given his era and development


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> It's the gym goers version of my dads harder than your dad lol. People comment on my physique quite a lot.....they don't ask me how much I bench and I couldn't give a sh1t how much anyone benchs tbh


 Whilst I couldn't give a damn on how anyone looks  How much they squat, bench and deadlift is all I care about.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Whilst I couldn't give a damn on how anyone looks  How much they squat, bench and deadlift is all I care about.


 Do you train for aesthetics?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Do you train for aesthetics?


 I'm hopeless at maths.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I'm hopeless at maths.


 Surprising considering all you care about is numbers


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Do you train for aesthetics?


 Track or field?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Track or field?


 Special bus has dropped a few off today lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Special bus has dropped a few off today lol


 Steve have his shot put? :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mingster said:


> TBF people don't get stronger the longer they train, otherwise 70 year olds would be outlifting juniors.
> 
> I've been training 33 years and I can't lift what I was managing in my 30's - my peak years. That said, strength is one of the last things to go with age. The GBPF national squat record in the M2 category - 50-60 105's, my category - stands at 295kg.


 So many new guys seem to think progression is linear and the gains keep coming with time.

No such things as injuries, dropping test levels, elasticity of the body to name just a few.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Steve have his shot put? :lol:


 No,just his special helmet


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Steve have his shot put? :lol:





FelonE said:


> No,just his special helmet


 I have broad shoulders....Bring it on...

[IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I have fat shoulders....Bring it on...
> 
> [IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG]


 Well I wasn't gonna say anything mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well I wasn't gonna say anything mate


 Nice one lol

You juice boys stick together. You evidently need all of the help you can get :tongue:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Fat as butter mate,






fat as butter.... The thing is I can reduce fat over a matter of time. I'm still in my building phase ATM. Which you know


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fat as butter mate,
> View attachment 123277
> fat as butter.... The thing is I can reduce fat over a matter of time. I'm still in my building phase ATM. Which you know


 Ooh did I hit a nerve lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fat as butter mate,
> View attachment 123277
> fat as butter.... The thing is I can reduce fat over a matter of time. I'm still in my building phase ATM. Which you know


 You've certainly got muscle Steve

but now I'm even more certain that to get anything respectably lean you'd have to lose AT LEAST 35-40lbs, but probably more.

Quite a daunting task as a natural...But keep going mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Surprising considering all you care about is numbers


 Ah, but mathematics is so much more than numbers. I have no issues with arithmetic.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You've certainly got muscle Steve
> 
> but now I'm even more certain that to get anything respectably lean you'd have to lose AT LEAST *35-40lbs, *but probably more.
> 
> Quite a daunting task as a natural...But keep going mate.


 I look a lot leaner in real life srs. I take a chit photo.

Yeah I could probably afford to drop 2.5 stone and look in great shape. The thing is I dont want to be sub 10% its not normal... I'm hoping to hit the 15 -15 n half stone mark, look big and in good shape naturally.

TBH I 'don't look to bad now in the grand scheme of things. I look much bigger and vascular when pumped and full of blood. That photo was taken on leg day when I was cold n relaxed.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I look a lot leaner in real life srs. I take a chit photo.
> 
> Yeah I could probably afford to drop 2.5 stone and look in great shape. The thing is I dont want to be sub 10% its not normal... I'm hoping to hit the 15 -15 n half stone mark, look big and in good shape naturally.
> 
> TBH I 'don't look to bad now in the grand scheme of things. I look much bigger and vascular when pumped and full of blood. That photo was taken on leg day when I was cold n relaxed.


 No need to justify it - sure IRL you look beastly

remember...this is a bodybuilding forum.

IRL I'm bigger than most, leaner than most and get complimented non-stop at work and in the gym.

On here, nothing special at all.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> No need to justify it - sure IRL you look beastly
> 
> remember...this is a bodybuilding forum.
> 
> ...


 Fixed :lol:

*You don't half spout some chit ..*. :huh:

I ain't justifying anything, it is what it is! I know where I'm at, I know where I'm heading and I know how long it will take.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed :lol:
> 
> *You don't half spout some chit ..*. :huh:
> 
> I ain't justifying anything, it is what it is! I know where I'm at, I know where I'm heading and I know how long it will take.


 Ha, I'm about 12-13% bf 6ft 184lbs.

Youd weigh less than me if you cut to 10%. :lol:

I try and make things amicable and pay you a compliment, yet your bitter mind can't take it.

Well here's the truth, you're fat as fvck. Like borderline obese you just have some muscle as a saving grace. I'm serious. Have you and blood markers? Your health etc seriously compromised when you're over 30% BF (you're carrying around about 5-6 stone of fat, put that Into perspective).

You're plagued with injuries and so are never going to make fantastic progress stength wise.

You don't have the will-power to diet or even limit your fat gain (that's obvious), you're on the wrong side of 40 and your wife is getting plowed by the young next door neighbor while you're out slogging your guts to pay for her everything.

Hows that sound, if we are saying it how it is.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Ha, I'm about 12-13% bf 6ft 184lbs.
> 
> Youd weigh less than me if you cut to 10%. :lol:
> 
> ...


 Savage AF


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed :lol:
> 
> *You don't half spout some chit ..*. :huh:
> 
> I ain't justifying anything, it is what it is! I know where I'm at, I know where I'm heading and I know how long it will take.


 im heading down the pub steve it will take me 10 minutes fancy a jar or 10 lol ,


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@Natty Steve'o @Drogon I suggest you 2 put each other on ignore, or I can see some warnings being handed out.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> *Ha, I'm about 12-13% bf 6ft 184lbs.*
> 
> Youd weigh less than me if you cut to 10%. :lol:
> 
> ...


 Total melt down....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> @Natty Steve'o @Drogon I suggest you 2 put each other on ignore, or I can see some warnings being handed out.


 I'll not bother with the ignore I just wont respond. No problem. :thumb:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> @Natty Steve'o @Drogon I suggest you 2 put each other on ignore, or I can see some warnings being handed out.





Natty Steve'o said:


> I'll not bother with the ignore I just wont respond. No problem. :thumb:


 Where's the fun in that, but fine. I'm right, though.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh no your not , YOUR VERY MILLS & BOON Buuuut i like A spunky young man


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ooh did I hit a nerve lol


 As always ... You know its how I like it though...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sen said:


> Lifting heavy means nothing though. Look at the worlds strongest men on tv. Most are fat and look s**t.


 What about Mariusz?

He's built like a huge bber.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> What about Mariusz?
> 
> He's built like a huge bber.


 Prefer your AVI tbh...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Prefer your AVI tbh...


 Then you're crazy bro.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> What about Mariusz?
> 
> He's built like a huge bber.


 this has already been mentioned plus picture included. As I said to natty Steve, this guy is one of a kind. Well maybe not one, I wouldn't want someone posting more pics but very very few are in good shape.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Someone mentioned a guy called richard gozdecki? I dont think he's natural.... helms- 180 @ 6'1 contest ready.... this guy....230ish....
> 
> View attachment 123210


 Epic bullshit, guy is not natty.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Natty
> 
> 
> View attachment 123216
> ...


 You must be joking.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Drogon said:


> Ha, I'm about 12-13% bf 6ft 184lbs.
> 
> Youd weigh less than me if you cut to 10%. :lol:
> 
> ...


 Best post of 2016 so far?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Best post of 2016 so far?


 Sometimes it just has to be done...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You must be joking.


 I did not say they were.,,, it's what the natty BB world says...

Just posting their pics.

But now you mention it, I would say they both are.

PS, post up some evidence which says they are not.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Epic bullshit, guy is not natty.


 Yeah, sometimes it just baffles me why people want to believe it....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I did not say they were.,,, it's what the natty BB world says...
> 
> Just posting their pics.
> 
> ...


 I haven't got time for that. It's just my opinion. Not a fact I know for sure.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I haven't got time for that. It's just my opinion. Not a fact I know for sure.


 they are not huge like the roiders, iirc 180 lbs ish


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Not all people who take steroids are huge. In fact most aren't


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 123310


 Got a serious hatred towards steroids haven't you? Why?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sen said:


> Got a serious hatred towards steroids haven't you? Why?


 No one ever bought him any for Christmas when he was a young lad.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> No one ever bought him any for Christmas when he was a young lad.


 Jim didn't fix it for me either. :huh:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sen said:


> Got a serious hatred towards steroids haven't you? Why?


 Lol.. no I don't have any hatred toward steroids or anyone who chooses to use them. I think there is a little bit of sensitivity among users, hence some of the "banta" which flows. *Quite frankly my dear i don't give a damn*! People can and do use whatever they want irrespective of what my thoughts are...

Take it as banta mate just banta. As a natty I get slated and get plenty of stick in the same sort of banter ish way. It is what it is. There is nothing personal or derogatory meant to anyone. I take the remarks aimed at me with the same validity. Anyone who gets to know me knows what a really a nice genuine type bloke that I am. I dare say 99.9% of this entire forum are exactly the same.

That post above was tongue in cheek.. Srs lighten up mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fat as butter mate,
> View attachment 123277
> fat as butter.... The thing is I can reduce fat over a matter of time. I'm still in my building phase ATM. Which you know


 Dad bod.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Dad bod.


 Correct, I am a dad.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Lol.. no I don't have any hatred toward steroids or anyone who chooses to use them. I think there is a little bit of sensitivity among users, hence some of the "banta" which flows. *Quite frankly my dear i don't give a damn*! People can and do use whatever they want irrespective of what my thoughts are...
> 
> Take it as banta mate just banta. As a natty I get slated and get plenty of stick in the same sort of banter ish way. It is what it is. There is nothing personal or derogatory meant to anyone. I take the remarks aimed at me with the same validity. Anyone who gets to know me knows what a really a nice genuine type bloke that I am. I dare say 99.9% of this entire forum are exactly the same.
> 
> That post above was tongue in cheek.. Srs lighten up mate


 I know it's banter,that's why we fire shots at each other lol it's all love really.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Lol.. no I don't have any hatred toward steroids or anyone who chooses to use them. I think there is a little bit of sensitivity among users, hence some of the "banta" which flows. *Quite frankly my dear i don't give a damn*! People can and do use whatever they want irrespective of what my thoughts are...
> 
> Take it as banta mate just banta. As a natty I get slated and get plenty of stick in the same sort of banter ish way. It is what it is. There is nothing personal or derogatory meant to anyone. I take the remarks aimed at me with the same validity. Anyone who gets to know me knows what a really a nice genuine type bloke that I am. I dare say 99.9% of this entire forum are exactly the same.
> 
> That post above was tongue in cheek.. Srs lighten up mate


 No, I was just curious. It's hard to tell what tone someone is using through text but I was just asking. Even if you did have hatred towards steroids and/or steroid users it wouldn't bother me. You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sen said:


> No, I was just curious. It's hard to tell what tone someone is using through text but I was just asking. Even if you did have hatred towards steroids and/or steroid users it wouldn't bother me. You're entitled to your opinion.


 In all honesty I couldn't care less. People lift for all kinda reasons. I get on and receive a great deal of respect and friendship from all of the members who know me in my gym which is reciprocated (The owner competes).

The thing is we all have lifting in common.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Dad bod.


 You have some serious hatred toward natty's ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In all honesty I couldn't care less. People lift for all kinda reasons. I get on and receive a great deal of respect and friendship from all of the members who know me in my gym which is reciprocated (The owner competes).
> 
> The thing is we all have lifting in common.


 If I was natty I'd wind up the juicers on here too lol sensitive bunch


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> People are jealous of success (not that I have done anything notable, but it seems the reason).
> 
> People just really seem to take offence to someone that's younger giving advice.
> 
> ...


 bit the way you type your advice makes u sound like a nob


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Drogon said:


> Eric helms is one of the truly natural athletes...(i feel). He competes in natty body building and has won shows. He is also a competitive power lifter. He is one of the leading nutrition experts in the WORLD.
> 
> This is him on stage...even if he does only have average genetics (remember his training and nutrition knowledge will be second to none), it gives you a real perspective...
> 
> ...


 Eric Helms is probably not in the top bracket of genetic elite, but he's certainly not fighting bad genetics. Perhaps even more relevant than where people would put him on a genetic scale of potential is his knowledge and understanding of nutrition and physiology specifically regarding all things bodybuilding.

Without question Eric Helms is one of the top 'brains' in the bodybuilding world, both as a coach and due to his involvement in clinical research and is regarded as such by his peers. One thing this guy knows therefore is how to prep and make the best of the genetics he has to play with. He could maybe have come in a little drier in that pic but knowing the guy (I've spoken to him a few times) you can bet he achieved that condition without any 'assistance' whatsoever.

The kind of physique Eric has is definitely appropriate and realistic as what a true natural should aspire to and should see as a realistic expectation for years of dedicated bodybuilding with 'not bad' genetics.

The kind of physique a true natural should not set as a realistic expectation or aspire to is a Simeon Panda, or a Ulysses type body.


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Jeff nippard is one I believe to be totally natty . Guy has some great evidence / science on nutrition and training based stuff on his YouTube . He is thick as F**k at 5"5


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sean178 said:


> Jeff nippard is one I believe to be totally natty . Guy has some great evidence / science on nutrition and training based stuff on his YouTube . He is thick as F**k at 5"5
> 
> View attachment 123319
> 
> ...


 Looks good


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> he is not at the natural peak, someone like James Haskell is in better shape than him and doesn't even train for bodybuilding


 Haskells a fcking beast. Immense work rate.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

dtlv said:


> Eric Helms is probably not in the top bracket of genetic elite, but he's certainly not fighting bad genetics. Perhaps even more relevant than where people would put him on a genetic scale of potential is his knowledge and understanding of nutrition and physiology specifically regarding all things bodybuilding.
> 
> Without question Eric Helms is one of the top 'brains' in the bodybuilding world, both as a coach and due to his involvement in clinical research and is regarded as such by his peers. One thing this guy knows therefore is how to prep and make the best of the genetics he has to play with. He could maybe have come in a little drier in that pic but knowing the guy (I've spoken to him a few times) you can bet he achieved that condition without any 'assistance' whatsoever.
> 
> ...


 Great post, agree completely.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sean178 said:


> Jeff nippard is one I believe to be totally natty . Guy has some great evidence / science on nutrition and training based stuff on his YouTube . He is thick as F**k at 5"5
> 
> View attachment 123319
> 
> ...


 Hard as he's only 5.5 but looks way to full and grainy imho


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Hard as he's only 5.5 but looks way to full and grainy imho


 I think it's more to do with filters and such . Other pics in natural lighting non edited he still looks great but less dry/grainy. I think there has to come a point where you except what they are saying as at the end of the nobody will know . Being that lean aswell gives the appearance of being bigger . He looks tiny beside other guys


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DatGuy said:


> Not all people who take steroids are huge. In fact most aren't


 Correct.I overhead conversations in the Gym before boasting about taking this and that. Well with my current dad bod look I look 100 x better. :thumb


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> *I dare say 99.9% of this entire forum are exactly the same. *


 Does it include @HDU and moi?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> Dad bod.


 Don't think it's a dad bod look.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Sean178 said:


> Jeff nippard is one I believe to be totally natty . Guy has some great evidence / science on nutrition and training based stuff on his YouTube . He is thick as F**k at 5"5
> 
> View attachment 123319
> 
> ...


 Doubt he's a natty.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Dad bod.


 My dad is about 8 n a half stone at 5 7 lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Hard as he's only 5.5 but looks way to full and grainy imho


 re the height comment - it's weird isn't it? I know a couple of smaller guys who have cracking physiques, lean and with decent mass, who are totally natural. But they are both like 5 5, 5 6. Don't know any average height or taller guys like that. Maybe something to do with them not actually having any more muscle (by mass in kg) than a taller chap but obviously because of their frame it takes up a larger % of their total body mass. f**k knows I duno if I'd swap being an average height for short with muscle. Then again I'm only 5 9 so I'm still short arse to a lot of people :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Don't think it's a dad bod look.


 I've just trained upper with my vest on n all, The place was packed. going by the mirror I was one of if not the biggest strongest in half decent shape Bloke there. All the youngsters 25 ish YO's were throwing me glances as I was easily incline benching for reps more than they could manage on the flat. I get complimented on a regular basis, especially when pumped full of blood with veins popping out.

Anyone and everyone is more than welcome to come and train with me if they are ever in the area drop me a PM. I think they will be in for a surprise when they see me in person. Remember I am a natty trainer no artificial additives or preservatives.  ...


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I've just trained upper with my vest on n all, The place was packed. going by the mirror I was one of if not the biggest strongest in half decent shape Bloke there. All the youngsters 25 ish YO's were throwing me glances as I was easily incline benching for reps more than they could manage on the flat. I get complimented on a regular basis, especially when pumped full of blood with veins popping out.
> 
> Anyone and everyone is more than welcome to come and train with me if they are ever in the area drop me a PM. I think they will be in for a surprise when they see me in person. Remember I am a natty trainer no artificial additives or preservatives.  ...


 I just got back myself to consitent training thanks to the 12 week challange. Ain't easy being a natty. The recovery takes forever and being over 40 doesn't help.

I only get stares at my legs as they over power my upper body lol.


----------

